# Guide Spacing ???



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I am building a spinning rod with IMMP70ML (Immortal) blank cut down to 6'6. I have an American Tackle Airwave 9 guide set. I am trying to follow their guide spacing recommendations (see chart).

Problem is when I get to the first running guide after the transition guide, I'm within a 1/2" of where the 6th guide is supposed to be on their chart. Do I take one guide out or am I looking at this chart wrong?

I've built 4 rods so far and have not run into this issue yet.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I am measuring the stripping guide, transition guide, and next running guide from reel lip.

I am measuring the 1-6 running guides from the top top.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

If it were me, I'd tape up the first 3 guides from the seat, as directed, and then start spacing the runners, remembering that the first runner from the tiptop should be ~ 3". Do a static test, adjusting the runners until you get a nice smooth arc. You may well have to leave one out, depending on the rod action. 9 guides + tiptop on a 6'6" spinner is approaching too many, but not unheared of.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I built a 6'5" rod and used 8 guides instead of 9. 9 is too many for a rod that short.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

The guides set higher than say Fuji alconites. You might only need 7 guides total. Static test will tell you what you need to use


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Yep leave at least one out.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

The problem with the Microwave system is showing when the rod is too short for correct guide placement. The closer to the real you get with the stripper guide the larger the ring needs to be with a spinning rod. The rod needs to be built to the reel. Mount the reel to the seat, pull the spool off, tape a line to the end of the spool shaft. Using a yard stick or something straight, follow the angle of the shaft to a point on the rod, this will be the choke point, and mark the blank there. Tape a line to that point and to the end of the spool shaft. Take the stripper guide that is closest to the reel and center the the line in the center of the ring, this is the distance or space it should be from the reel. The next guide will be spaced where the line is centered in the guide ring as will the 3rd guide after that. You should be near the choke point between the 3rd and 4th guide from the reel. Then do a graduated spacing that looks right to the tip top. You want a straight line with a minimal amount of transition from reel to tip top.


----------

